# AWFUL but FUNNY photos of your fluff



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll start. Here's our precious Lilly. She was caught mid-blink.
We call this "Stoned Puppy".








"yeah man; it was some GOOOOOD stuff!"


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL Becky...this should be fun  

Since Leo is our comedian...I have loads of him but...this is one of my favorites....

Using the wee pad as his little shelter while chewing on his chewie....he would go under everything and anything when we first got him....silly boy.

[attachment=52267:IMG_0586.JPG]


Here's another one of Leo...NOT wanting his picture taken in any way shape or form...  

[attachment=52268:IMG_1710.JPG]


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

oh, the face-in-the-corner fanny photo... that's a HOOT! thx!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*QUOTE (Allheart @ May 9 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773990



LOL Becky...this should be fun 

Click to expand...

* :biggrin: I think so too!

lilly looks very stoned...aeeehhh I mean precious :heart: :heart: :heart: :yes: 


a very disadvantageous one of heini :brownbag: 
poor little baby just woke up and has the camera right infront of his nose :heart: 
[attachment=52269:squashed.jpg]
[attachment=52271:squashed2.jpg]
[/B]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*DAISY PEEING, RATHER THAN POSING

[attachment=52273aisyPee..._06_copy.jpg]

DAISY BARKING ORDERS AT ME

[attachment=52276aisySil...opy_copy.jpg]
*


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I love this one of Roxie... She was eating her dinner and decided to play with her food and water and this is what I walked in on....

What's the problem mom? I didn't do anyfing...

[attachment=52274:Roxie___...oking_at.JPG]

Here's my Ruby's "good stuff" look.... her and Lilly must of been hanging out this day..

[attachment=52275:Ruby___small_eyes.JPG]


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

This is a fun thread.

Here's one of Haiku. She's captured in a very un-glamorous moment munching on a leaf of lettuce.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (LitGal @ May 9 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774019


> This is a fun thread.
> 
> Here's one of Haiku. She's captured in a very un-glamorous moment munching on a leaf of lettuce.
> 
> ...


 :brownbag: :HistericalSmiley: 
*
ohh dear, what a photo.
I love it :grouphug: *


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy almost standing on her head to get the heart dice

[attachment=52277:___Ball2.jpg]

Static and a few minutes later...a roar!
[attachment=52278:___Ball3.jpg]


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

sofie's morning yawn with a head full of static... oh my :blink:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Mine all have their moments.  

Pip: gimme a kiss Mum :wub: 









Daisy: are you looking at me? :wub:









Kizzie: one minute into a game of chase :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Even the "awful" pictures are cute of your fluffs. Here's Dixie. She has plenty more non flattering pictures. :bysmilie: 
[attachment=52283:Wet_IMGP2634.jpg]
Looking for Daddy to help her.
[attachment=52284ishevel...IMGP2428.jpg] [attachment=52285:Bad_IMGP2266.jpg]Another stoned Malt  
Tired and disheveled


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

what's with all the stoners??
:smrofl:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

This is one of Casanova at 7 months before he grew into his crazy ears (and equally crazy top knot)


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I have NO idea what you are talking about. :blink: And it wasn't even raining out!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=52290:ctmpphpWB4UQO.jpg]

[attachment=52291:ctmpphpr6WV2g.jpg]

Matilda


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

These are a few of Diamond I had....









Diamond enjoying her treat









Diamond Mid jump into her daddys arms


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh now let me see, hmmmmm I am sure there are some of the boys they would rather me not publish, but oh well, this is too much fun to miss hehehehehe

I just know Scooby would hate to know I put this one in..
[attachment=52306:Before_a...2_08_006.jpg]

Nor this one teehee
[attachment=52308ictures...1_05_001.jpg]

A not so glamorous shot of Koko in action..
[attachment=52307:The_Boys...1_08_017.jpg]

Just caught Koko with a devilish look of mischief in this one
[attachment=52309:The_Terr...1_08_010.jpg]


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is a shot of Tobi after getting into my lipstick. I felt terrible that he got into it but I couldn't stop laughing! :smrofl:


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Oops!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

</span>


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

This is one I've posted before and it's my all time favorite bad photo of her.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ May 10 2009, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774277


> This is one I've posted before and it's my all time favorite bad photo of her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Angelyn we said aweful what's wrong with that photo? :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Here's a couple of S&A  I had a hard time picking just a couple - as most of my pics come out funny looking. 

Annie - her head really isn't this big:

[attachment=52319:Annie___...ng_funny.jpg]

Sophie - Just another bad hair day:

[attachment=52320:Sophie__...hair_day.JPG]

Can two fluffs look any more miserable and bored:

[attachment=52321:Sophie__...ng_Bored.jpg]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:smrofl: Our poor fluffs! Poor Scooby in the second picture! Is there no privacy? Maggie your pictures are hysterical. Bella looks a little spaced out. Tobi white is your color! Oh gosh, all the fluffs are so cute, bad photos or not.
Good topic Becky. :biggrin:


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 9 2009, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774120


> This is one of Casanova at 7 months before he grew into his crazy ears (and equally crazy top knot)[/B]


this is a bad picture of him? really?... :blink: 

a huge sense of inferiority just washed over me. :brownbag:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't remember how old was she, probably around 1 yo.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: now we just need a calendar :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I couldn't pick just one - Hunter (as cute as he is) has taken some terrible photos and has had some terrible hair cuts (honestly, out of necessity) since coming to live with us.









I'm not happy with you for (1) taking my photo and (2) chopping all my hair off









I'm ok - really - I know I could walk a straight line and lift a leg in the air without falling over. Just another sip!









I have no hair - again! My raincoat is too big (since I have no hair again)! And your making me go out in the rain just to pee, I could just go on the rug! - grrrr!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Cuteness overload in this thread. :smheat: 

Many of the pics made me laugh. :smrofl:


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

[attachment=52326SCN1521.JPG]


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

This thread is FUN! 

:aktion033:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Demi wild and crazy on her harley 










Static cling Demi


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i have a couple of CUP lol


----------



## Nikkitine (May 11, 2009)

I call this is "Dr.Evil" look, using his leg instead of a pinky!









*smoochies*


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

This is such a fun thread!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awwhh so many sweet and fun pictures. not awful AT ALL!!!

wonderful babies!!!

I love this one 











and OH MY GOSH!!!...what happend here???
:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 







*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You mean like this one?

[attachment=52340:JettsBad_Pic.jpg]


I'm going to have to check at home for a bad one of Zoe. That girl is so well trained when the camera comes out that I can always rely on a good pic from her. :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's one of Jack, although a bit blurry:

I don't know why his face got so distorted! :smrofl: 
[attachment=52342:IMG00023_00000.jpg]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Always loved this one of Darla, Fallon and Crisse in their new sweaters.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Deuce @ May 11 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774745


> This is such a fun thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THIS???

:smrofl: 

omg! omg! I can't stand it!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Sugar always likes to add the finishing touch to her hair after I fix it.  

[attachment=52410:messed_up_hair.jpg]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley: What a fun thread this is. Cute pictures of all your fluffs. There must be more. Come on & share! :woohoo2:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

loved these!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Here is one of my Lily dreaming with her eyes half open, scary.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

gopotsgo said:


> Here is one of my Lily dreaming with her eyes half open, scary.



:HistericalSmiley: thats what alice does!


:innocent:









caught her off guard eating









MY CAMERA










some of these pictures are just tooooo hilarious!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee w/ the bug squeaky stuck to the velcro on his belly band... He says what separates us from the animals is our ability to accessorize!
Rylee giving me the stink eye.He hates getting his picture taken...


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

There is nothing more enjoyable that taking a morning stroll and having a good roll on a live worm! Oh my sweet Buffy! :w00t:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Morkie4 said:


> There is nothing more enjoyable that taking a morning stroll and having a good roll on a live worm! Oh my sweet Buffy! :w00t:
> 
> View attachment 87916


I just hope for your sake Buffy didn't stink. Don't you hate when they roll
in something that is down right nasty. Atleast Buffy saved what she rolled in for you.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

*funny pic*

Lola with green feet after running on freshly cut grass.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Lola with green feet after running on freshly cut grass.


 
Woah! Aolani's feet get green but I've never seen them get like that. I'm sure he'll surprise me one day. By the way, Aolani thinks Lola looks very cute in green as it is his favorite color ;-)


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's one of Bisou with a rib bone in her mouth. She doesn't ever eat them but only likes to carry them around.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh fun thread!!

I am loving seeing all these pics! 
Here are some of mine, although I think I've deleted a lot of them!








Here is a less than flattering picture of Lucy, chicken legs and all (I forgot how short her hair used to be!)









Caddy in full bulldozing glory. This was 2 minutes after having her topknot done









Little Lois pretending like she didn't have Marina's homework in her mouth









Chowder on the way to a show making sure he didn't mess his topknots up while he napped! There was serious squash face to follow this









A sleepy Lucy while we were out to dinner in Gridley (awesome outdoor patio)


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/att...-do-you-need-laugh-today-hilarious_static.jpg


----------

